# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  RDX-Ultra

## christel1

Hoi, 
Had hier bovenaan reclame zien staan voor het middel RDX-ultra. Is er iemand onder jullie die hier ervaring mee heeft of die het al gebruikt heeft? 't Is eigenlijk niet voor mij maar voor mijn ventje. Hij eet niet echt veel maar komt toch aan en zou graag vermageren. Hij heeft al reductil geprobeerd en Alli maar zonder resultaat. Wie heeft raad ? 
Greetz
Christel1 :Confused:

----------

